# Kkmoon 3000mw laser engraver, does anyone own one?



## noladude (Dec 1, 2018)

Help! I purchased the Kkmoon 3000mw laser engraver to replace another engraver that died.  It has 80x80mm engraving area, weak light positioning, the laser moves not the bed. The new engraver arrived from ebay and did not have the USB drive with all the software needed to operate it.
 Lets just say the seller has been less than helpful and leave it at that.
I am 2/3 finished a 60 pen job and the gentleman wants to give the pens to his employees for Christmas.
Well I have the last 20 turned and waiting engraving, but....
I am hoping that someone has the same engraver and can send me a copy of the software and drivers  Please!

*Holds breath, Fingers crossed*


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 1, 2018)

You might try contacting this person

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCmCGszwmsE

or this one

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A37EYrXrY-0

They have youtube videos of the laser.


----------



## ramaroodle (Dec 1, 2018)

This software worked for mine.  They are all pretty much the same if they are the 80x80.  They all have the same circuit board and the lasers and mechanisms, regardless of power are all just the guts of cd and blu ray burners.

https://sourceforge.net/projects/neje-laser-engraver-extended/


----------

